# Fuel Tank info needed



## Examiner (Feb 18, 2012)

1. Need to know largest size for an outside above ground storage dual wall tank that is allowed without a vault or dikes?

2. If more than one tank; what would be the separation distance required between the tanks and a fuel canopy?

3. Will a fuel canopy be considered to be a building?  I think the answer to this one is NO.  There are not any walls.

4. Will size and/or location be different if the fuel is gasoline or diesel?

I do not have any NFPA books to research the above.  Could not find anything in the 2006 IFC on fuel tanks.

I seem to remember that above ground tanks had to be 30-ft from buildings.

Any input is welcome.


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2012)

What will they be used for??  Generator??

Or is this to run to gas pumps to fuel vehicles???

Appears you are under IFC for design


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2012)

From IFC  appears Table 22.4.1.1(a) of NFPA 30 applies for

Does not appear in the base code there is a limit size, we limit it by admendment

To answer the canopy question;;;

2704.13 Weather protection. Where overhead noncombustible construction is provided for sheltering outdoor hazardous material storage areas, such storage shall not be considered indoor storage when the area is constructed in accordance with the requirements for weather protection as required by the International Building Code.

Exception: Storage of explosive materials shall be considered as indoor storage.


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2012)

For dispensing station;;;

2206.2.3 Above-ground tanks located outside, above grade. Above-ground tanks shall not be used for the storage of Class I, II or IIIA liquid motor fuels except as provided by this section.

1. Above-ground tanks used for outside, above-grade storage of Class I liquids shall be listed and labeled as protected above-ground tanks and be in accordance with Chapter 34. Such tanks shall be located in accordance with Table 2206.2.3.

2. Above-ground tanks used for above-grade storage of Class II or IIIA liquids are allowed to be protected above-ground tanks or, when approved by the fire code official, other above-ground tanks that comply with Chapter 34. Tank locations shall be in accordance with Table 2206.2.3.

3. Tanks containing fuels shall not exceed 12,000 gallons (45 420 L) in individual capacity or 48,000 gallons (181 680 L) in aggregate capacity. Installations with the maximum allowable aggregate capacity shall be separated from other such installations by not less than 100 feet (30 480 mm).

4. Tanks located at farms, construction projects, or rural areas shall comply with Section 3406.2.


----------



## fireguy (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp?cookie%5Ftest=1

Look at NFPA 30 and 30A for fuel tanks.


----------



## Examiner (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all.  I will review the sections you listed as well.  Mark listed a "Coffee Shop" site in a recent post under Commercial Fire Codes found in this forum.  It has some information / Table regarding sizes of tanks.  I do not know if the project is in a rural area or not.  I am helping another Architect with Code research and I just started on after I got his email.  I will have to compose a list of questions for him for items unknown at this time.

I do not have a copy of the NFPA and do not know any Architects or Engineers who do.  Those books a too expensive for the times we have to go to them for information.  I have never worked for a Governmental Agency or a Professional in the Private Sector who had the complete set.  Some may have NFPA 10 in the Library and a few other volumes and even those are old editions when I reviewed them.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Feb 19, 2012)

Examiner.

NFPA access is FREE, no reason NOT to review the documents, see link below, yea on this forum board.

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?7296-Fire-Code-Related

OK you can not print them BUT you can sure look.


----------



## Examiner (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link I will research the site.  Sorry I have been busy for several weeks and not able to look at the forum until now.


----------

